# puppy hair



## leekerwen (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi All, can anyone tell me how much I can trim my girl puppies "vaginal hair" the hairy bit that grows down , does anyone trim there ?? x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My groomer!!
I'm sure a groomer would happily do a hygiene trim, and it's a good way yo introduce grooming to a puppy


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

When they get groomed I make sure it's a really good hygiene trim. However unlike Ruby, my Lexi can't wait for the groomers (only spot on her belly that grows hair like crazy). It also doesn't help as it gets knotted because of all the grooming. So I try to rub out the knots if I can and have a curved pair of scissors that are small and trim. I make sure to hold her steady and never get too close (usually at least 1cm away from skin). If she won't sit still don't force the issue. Groomers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My groomer!!
> I'm sure a groomer would happily do a hygiene trim, and it's a good way yo introduce grooming to a puppy



Tracey does their hair not grow down near those parts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Tracey does their hair not grow down near those parts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It does, but I have the groomer every 4-6 weeks, so sometimes is just a little cut / trim, other times it's a fuller groom. X


----------

